# porque se calienta el transistor?



## inigoliz (Mar 8, 2012)

hola acabo de iniciarme en esto de la electronica y estaba haciendo experimentos con transistores:conecte la base y el colector del transistor al polo positivo de una bateria de movil de 3.7 v y del emisor saque un cable a un motor y de alli al polo negativo.al cerrar el circuito el transistor se calienta mucho: alguien me podria decir por que? gracias!


----------



## Basalto (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola, tienes que polarizar el transistor poniendo resistencias tanto en la base como en el colector. A parte que como un motos tiene una cierta impedancia, debes de colocar un diodo en paralelo con el motor, si no quieres que al desconectar la batería te carges el transistor. Un saludo


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 8, 2012)

Debes conectarlo de esta manera:

http://bit.ly/w2ICV1

Saludos !!


----------



## inigoliz (Mar 9, 2012)

muchas gracias!



de todas maneras de cuanto deben ser las resistencias?


----------



## Basalto (Mar 9, 2012)

Según la beta del transistor. Pero la librarte de cálculos coloca una resistencia y mira que tensión cae en el motor. Y la tensión es pequeña reduces el valor de la resistencia de base hasta que el transistor este en saturación (cerrado). Un saludo


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 11, 2012)

tambien podes poner un potenciometro en lugar de la resistencia y cuando este todo bien lo sacas y tomas el ohmiaje que tiene o dejas el pote asegurandote que no se mueva el cursor.....


----------

